# Police Shows today



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Hey all, 
Wanted to kinda get the ball rolling on this one. Been watching The Rookie on ABC, decent cop show, improbable but enjoyable. However, this new season has turned into complete and utter garbage. All the cops have turned from decent characters into social justice warriors. Its honestly so disappointing that to have a cop show now a days, it has to be progressive BS that focuses more on hot button issues than being a good show. 
First two seasons are worth a watch though, they're on hulu.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

I could never watch a Police show after I got on, like a dentist watching people drill cavities.
I get enough of it watching live during my shift, a crimity , not to be confused with dramity, at its finest. All though I did enjoy Barney Miller and Hill Street Blues as a kid.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree 100% with Barney Miller. There are several episodes available on YouTube and the Roku Channel has seasons 3 & 4. As much as I liked Hill Street Blues at the time, as time has passed, I've grown to find too many faults, but it's still a decent show. Adam-12 is a bit dated but still shows a nice slice of life when dealing with the mundane we all get stuck with from time to time and frankly Police Story was one of the best ever. Off hand, I'm drawing a blank on any current shows I watch, though there has to be at least ONE that I'm drawing a blank on.

Too many cop shows over the years have been silly and highly unrealistic, but now and then, one comes along that is entertaining. I LOVED Lucifer. The police procedural was laughable and cringeworthy but the Devil made the show worthwhile and funny. 

I loved NYPD Blue it's first two seasons. Then, I grew to hate it. No one EVER smiled or had a laugh. Everyone was extremely serious, angry, intense, what-have-you and the part that pissed me off most, every uniformed guy was either a wannabe detective, a lout, an overly gung-ho nut job, or somehow corrupt and only the detectives, lead by the ever dour Andy Sipowicz could handle police work. Dennis Franz was better on Hill Street.

Anyone remember Crime Story? It took place in the 1960s and starred Dennis Farina. The first couple of seasons where the cops were Chicago cops were terrific, then they got assigned to a federal task force and it's slipped.

I'm a serious couch potato, I could go on for several pages, but it's best I quit here.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The rookie started off neutered, and has gone completely off the rails. Southland, if you haven't seen it. 
All the good ones never stuck, High Incident and Robbery Homicide came and went. The Wire is great, expands to a whole city from PD, to govt, to schools, and the projects. The Shield is a guilty pleasure, but gets ugly.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Sorry. Southland went down the toilet when he allowed a crowd to murder his partner right in front of him and didn’t a fucking THING. Utter BULLSHIT.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Regarding the show, The Rookie, I know a guy on our job who is a part time technical advisor on the show. He's told me several times that he's spoken to the writers and producers about a number of things on the show that LAPD officers wouldn't do in real life but he says they only listen when it suits them. There's only so much he can do. As far as the most recent "stuff" on the show, that's supposedly over and it's allegedly going to move past it. We shall see.

Shows I've watched over the years, keeping in mind they are supposed to be for entertainment purposes and not so much realistic. Some of them are indeed corny but still fun to watch. 

Adam-12, one of my all time favorites. (It helps that I used to work in the same station Reed and Malloy are seen driving out of on most every episode, the old Rampart Station)
Dragnet / Police Story / TJ Hooker / Hill Street Blues / CHIPS / NYPD Blue / Brooklyn South / 10-8 / Sheriff / Southland / Blue Bloods / The Rookie / SWAT (original and most recent)

For realism, I'd have to go with COPS and LAPD, Life On The Beat.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

I like The Wire a lot. I watched the first episode of SWAT (the new one) and noped right out of that. Southland was good at the beginning too; pretty realistic in terms of cop relationships (the shit talking, pranks, ball busting, etc.). Everything else was before my time, or I just haven't gotten into it.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

The Wire. Homicide.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Ever since i got on, ive liked the silly shows with a slice of realism rather than a realistic show. A show ive watched a few times thats pretty good is longmire. Honestly its the worst law enforcement ever, and every episode the sheriff breaks every police procedure and law, but its some good fun mystery wise. As far as Rookie goes, I knew it was going downhill when the new FTO was a blatant racist and they had an entire episode focused on the community policing center. Jesus Christ was that dull. If I wanted to watch new age policing BS, id go sit out front of Cambridge PD


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I found that Super Troopers is one of the most realistic and educational programs/movies one could watch.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Reno 911 all day, I can identify with ever character on it.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Honest to god, i never attended the academy, i just watched super troopers a few times and called myself qualified


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

The Wire. That’s the last decent cop show I’ve watched. The Shield is good as just pure ridiculous entertainment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Tuna said:


> I found that Super Troopers is one of the most realistic and educational programs/movies one could watch.


Meow


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Tuna said:


> I found that Super Troopers is one of the most realistic and educational programs/movies one could watch.


*TUNA* -rarely around, always entertaining!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

One of my all-time favorites, High Incident, just popped up youtube. Haven't seen it in 20 years but I still remember all the characters and always think of them when I see them in other roles. It's amazing how well this show stands up.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I almost hate to admit it, but I watch all the European cops shows now, even subtitled. They are more realistic, the characters are believable, not super-hero tough or super-model looking. Hill Street Blues and NYPD Blue used to be decent, but hell that was decades ago.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Russian WWII Military Investigator shows on Amazon. Kill Stalin is another.


----------



## Imbert (Dec 31, 2016)

Been on an old school cops episode trip lately. You can find them on YouTube. I’m sure a bunch of the geezers on here wish they were back in those days.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Pretty much any British crime drama, although for some unknown to me reason many of them are set in Manchester. 
Silent Witness
Unforgotten
Scott & Bailey
The Bay
New Tricks
Bancroft

As an added bonus, their criminal procedure is different, so I am blissfully unaware of any errors that I'm sure are making my British brothers and sisters yell at their television sets.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Russian WWII Military Investigator shows on Amazon. Kill Stalin is another.


Whats the name of the show?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Spies must die
Under Military Law (great!)
Comrade Detective (80s)
Life and Fate (War, with NKVD interference) -intense!
Under Correction 
Neophyte 

Enjoy!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> I almost hate to admit it, but I watch all the European cops shows now, even subtitled. They are more realistic, the characters are believable, not super-hero tough or super-model looking. Hill Street Blues and NYPD Blue used to be decent, but hell that was decades ago.


Vexed on Netflix is terrific. Not the best Police procedural, but pretty funny Brit show.
Comrade Detective was great I watched it and loved it, but totally forgot about it.
Same with High Incident. Just as I was starting to love the show, it vanished. I put TV executives on a level with vandals, Burglars and car jackers, but they're not as smart.
Another great Brit show is Shetland, but like the TV version of the classic movie (In the Heat of the Night), a small town seems to have a murder rate higher than Washington, DC.


----------



## AS4 (Apr 5, 2014)

Speaking of Brit shows, check out "Happy Valley". Great series about a small town cop in England, very enjoyable to watch. That, and "the fall" is great too. I still get a kick out of seeing the british issued fixed speedcuffs in action....


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*When I wuz a widdle kid, I used to watch Broderick Crawford on "Highway Patrol"
Here's a good laugh;*


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

“10-4, 10-4”


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Imbert said:


> Been on an old school cops episode trip lately. You can find them on YouTube. I'm sure a bunch of the geezers on here wish they were back in those days.


I just caught a few of these the other day. Good old Davidson County, NC (right down the road from me) was on some of them in the late 90's/early 2000's, back when Sheriff Hege was in office and deputies wore all black BDU's with shoulder patches that had "KATN" on them (short for "kick ass, take names"). The sheriff carried an MP5k, drove an Impala SS (with nitrous tanks added on), and pursued and rammed suspects off the road for any violation. It's amazing to see how much has changed in the same area 20 years later. None of it would fly now.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

mpd61 said:


> *When I wuz a widdle kid, I used to watch Broderick Crawford on "Highway Patrol"
> Here's a good laugh;*


It's back on TV, on the METV network, in case you want to watch it again.


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

There’s several good British, Polish, Finnish etc cop shows on NetFlix and Prime Video.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

AS4 said:


> Speaking of Brit shows, check out "Happy Valley". Great series about a small town cop in England, very enjoyable to watch. That, and "the fall" is great too. I still get a kick out of seeing the british issued fixed speedcuffs in action....


That show has got to be the most depressing of them all! But, it was a great series, with great acting. Unhappy Valley.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Bakersfield PD.
Hands down funniest cop show since Barney Miller.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

As far as fictional shows, Third Watch was one of the more realistic, until they jumped the shark with Sergeant Cruz and the Russian Mafia nonsense.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> Bakersfield PD.
> Hands down funniest cop show since Barney Miller.


Best episode was when the fake psychologist was interviewing the cops and the Hispanic cop and the big dope were acting like a married couple. It was on too short a time and only resurfaced once on the now defunct Trio network.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Kilvinsky said:


> Best episode was when the fake psychologist was interviewing the cops and the Hispanic cop and the big dope were acting like a married couple. It was on too short a time and only resurfaced once on the now defunct Trio network.


I liked when Chris Mulkey smashed the car window and extolled the quick reflexes of the little kid locked in the car. That show was REAL.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HEY, I COMPLETELY FORGOT ONE OF THE BEST EVER, *THE JOB*!!!!!! I was so incredibly happy when the entire series (all two + seasons) came out on DVD. Another brilliant show that was not allowed to survive. As much as I liked Recue Me, it couldn't come close to The Job, which also would never become a semi-soap opera like Rescue Me did. Very funny. It may have gotten tired after 5 or 6 seasons, but it never made it nearly that far. Damn shame.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Awwww..Fuck Yeah! The Job was great!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Anyone here have Roku TV? Crime Story is available. This show was on for just two seasons. The first took place in Chicago the second season Dennis Farina (REAL Chicago Cop) and his cops are now assigned to a Federal Task Force in Las Vegas. I didn't enjoy the second season as much as the first, but that first season was OUTSTANDING. 









Crime Story (TV Series 1986–1988) - IMDb


Crime Story: Created by Chuck Adamson, Gustave Reininger. With Dennis Farina, Bill Smitrovich, Tony Denison, Steve Ryan. The saga of a Chicago police detective's efforts to stop a young hood's ruthless rise in the ranks of organized crime.




www.imdb.com


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Not really a “police show” but don’t waste your time on that Cecil Hotel mini series. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

I’ve learned not to waste my time on any show that allows “amateur detectives” to stroke their ego and spout off complete bullshit based on absolutely nothing. The Cecil mini-series was a great example of this.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

EUPD377 said:


> I’ve learned not to waste my time on any show that allows “amateur detectives” to stroke their ego and spout off complete bullshit based on absolutely nothing. The Cecil mini-series was a great example of this.


Yes. I agree. It ended up being a girl with serious mental health issues. There was so much BS fluff in there that it was obnoxious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

